# Cabin fever.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Looked in the dictionary under cabin fever. Disease often caught by whiny lazy people who should move to AZ.

We had 10F yesterday at 7:00 am when I took the dog out for her first of the morning walk, wind chill was 20 below. As I came back in the house the power went out. I couldn't roll the engine over fast enough to start the big Genset I use on the house but the little one I use for the pole barn started in three pulls. I get it close to the big one hook the battery charger up and soon have it going and power to some of the house.
Eat breakfast then go out and split some wood, boy does the real frozen wood split easy with the maul. Only the worst knots are set aside to go on the power splitter later in life. Wasn't wearing long johns thankfully just jeans insulated flannel shirt sweat shirt and work mule coat. Coat was the first to go as I was working up a sweat next was the sweat shirt. Power is finally restored just after noon. Un hook the Genset's and put them away with a note I need to get a new battery for the big unit. We had freezing rain over the week end with some snow on top. I plugged the plow tractor in, eat dinner then go out and rough up the ice in the drive way and haul several pails of ashes out to the mail box so the mail carrier doesn't run into my mail box, Would wreck his car. should have made sure the mail box door opened too.



I also took the pup for a long walk after I had got the Genset going and hooked up about a hour and a half. then we went out again after I roughed up the drive way ice. for about a hour.
Today is warmer by 2 degrees and wind has died down to just 2 below. I plan on going to cut next winters wood, well some of it today. I also plan on calling my friend John to see if he can go after some coyotes with me in the afternoon. I am getting hungry for some to grill. Plan on going Wednesday even if I have to go alone.

A old friend lives in AZ said they went swimming in the pool at Christmas time as if had cooled enough to get in the water. Said the average temp in July and August was 107F. So if you like heat MOVE.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Called friend John about going after some coyotes. He said he had sold some hay and the guy was coming after it and he had to be there to load it.
I went back to the woods and cut up two dead ash tree that wind had blew down. about 18 inch in diameter and 25 feet long with a few branches still fire wood size.

Got back to the house and Kare said I had a message on the cell phone. I never carry it when cutting fire wood or mowing. can't hear it ring or feel it vibrate either.
Johns brother called and said he would go after some coyotes with me as he had gotten a call on Saturday from a farmer having trouble with them in his feed lot.
We get there and the farmer tells us the pack he had been seeing was 6 adults, His son had got one during firearm deer season but they never saw them again after that except eating cattle feed in the feed lot.

We set up by some big round bales about the best place the way the wind was blowing with a 20 acre hay field at our backs, a 50 acre corn field out front half chopped and the rest picked. 80 acre wood lot across the corn field. Start the 20 minute rabbit distress squeal going on the MP3 player about medium volume. About 10 minutes in Eric nudges me and points to my left. 3 coyotes step into the corn field and stop with their noses in the air a good 300 yards away. I slowly shift and get my x sticks set with the swift resting then. Finally they start to cross the field slowly and stopping to test the wind. About 125 yards they stop and sit I lower the volume which gets them standing again. Eric does the nudge again and whispers for me to take the one on the right and he will get the one on the left and got his ki ya call ready to use. he uses the three finger count down and we fire. Mine spins and goes about 10 feet and drops Eric gets his to drop on the spot and dropped the last one as it was turning to run.
Eric has a reworked Remington 742 in 22 cheetah II his Christmas present to him self.
All 3 turn out to be adult females figure at least 3 years old by their teeth.

the farmer was happy to see we had gotten some of them, We told him we would be back in a couple weeks.
He told us if we wanted to deer hunt for does we were welcome any time.
A nice fellow our age.

We are going out Wednesday afternoon again and John will probably join us.

Would go this morning but I have a water heated the computer stoped working on to fix.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you should be carrying that cell when cutting wood , I had a part of a tree land on me this last year 2014 , I wasn't even cutting it , it pinned me down to the ground , I got the saw shut off and went to lift it off my self and realized it was to much , then I realized this was about one of the few times I was cutting wood with some one and hollered , he had heard the crash and was already on his way over to help me , he rolled it off then I had to find my glasses it hit me hard enough to toss my glasses , luckily I had been wearing my helmet and it took the impact and it slid to my shoulders , and I got lucky with only bruised shoulders , sore legs and torn pants 

Had I not been wearing my forestry helmet I venture I would have seen the ER for stitches and a concussion or worse 

I keep my cell very handy for me to make outbound call to help , and not so much for the inbound calls , but I will check it some times when I gas up


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Worked on changing the computer on the water heater. Still would not work. I had checked the 4 fuses by eye sight and thought they were good. Never the less I got my meter and did a continuity test on all 4 and found my eye sight didn't let me down. Tested for incoming voltage and found none. Called the electric company to come change the box and meter. While waiting for some one to come I sharpened the saw chain and played with the pup who I had shut in due to the cold. Was 67 in her house but I put some more chips in there any way.

Guy finally came about 4:30 PM and confirmed the box and meter were not working. He installed and new set and the water heater started working so we could take a hot shower a hour latter.

A friend of my brother in law died in the woods with his cell phone in his shirt pocket. He had his woods harvested by some people who left the tops. He burnt fire wood for heat and was cutting tops alone in the woods. He cut a limb down low allowing the top to roll pining his face in the dirt. His hands were also pinned as he didn't/couldn't get to the cell or even dig a little hole in the dirt to be able to breath.
Way I see it is Becarefull at all times never let your guard down and when it is your time to go, go you will period.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

certainly some do die cell phone in pocket , but it leaves you an option if your face and hands are not pinned in the dirt , that you don't have without it 

just like carrying a gun gives you an option you just don't have without it.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

I never thought of it that way Pete....makes sense I guess....I never take my phone with me while hunting or swinging the saw...just seems like the woods time should be alone time...I guess I could leave it turned off and still have it along...I guess...maybe.
I always have my handgun though.

brownegg


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

It has been -30 to -40 lows for a week here. Been out in the wind setting traps, and the sheep need to eat, so I go out and feed them.

I was worried yesterday though. -43 windchill, I was out setting a trap. I was over-dressed and sweating. I hope I never dripped on the set.

Cabin fever? NEVER!!!!!!!!!!! lol.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Didn't get out after coyotes Wednesday afternoon waiting on the electric repair guy to show up to change out the water heater meter. This is the third one they have put on the house. They switched to the ones they can shut down about 1990 that was number one. About 1992 the water heater stopped working and I found no incoming power and they changed the meter and box. Same thing this time.
Told that electric guy I was ready to switch out to natural gas since it has been run to the house. He said it wouldn't save me any money. I told him I would still have hot water when the power went out and since my gen set runs the well I can take a shower, a hot shower.

For got Kare had a doctors appointment so I was not able to get out Thursday afternoon with the guys. Need to go clean up Mom's drive way after the snow last night. Not enough to fool with ours. I will be cutting up more fire wood.

Cell phone I got because I was getting swarm calls on the home phone and the bees would be gone when I did the call back. I also got the blue tooth ear piece so I didn't have to dig around in my pockets when working the bees to take a call. that blue tooth works well for most things but not when wearing muffs while shooting, mowing and cutting fire wood. I carry my cell phone to the deer blind and keep it turned on. My brother in law had triple by pass 3 years ago and every one told him he could not hunt deer any more and when he asked why it was the getting it out of the woods part. I carry the cell phone so he can call me to get his deer out of the woods for him. He is a decent guy and shouldn't have to stop doing some thing he enjoys just because of getting a deer out of the woods. Before he had the surgery he did stuff for me. He was cutting up a dead elm to bring to me to burn when he had his heart attack.

Got to change the fan belt on the 5000 today, that is going to be a cold job on the fingers. those little generator bolts are impossible to deal with gloves on.

I also found I have to watch it or I will work up a sweat even with what they are calling extreme cold on TV.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

brownegg said:


> I never thought of it that way Pete....makes sense I guess....I never take my phone with me while hunting or swinging the saw...just seems like the woods time should be alone time...I guess I could leave it turned off and still have it along...I guess...maybe.
> I always have my handgun though.
> 
> brownegg


my son took hunters education this last year 2 of the instructors are deputy sheriffs for our county , they tell me that a cell phone is now the number one tool in finding people that have had accidents , or medical problems while hunting , the other being that you told some one where you were going third being that they find your vehicle 

beyond gun safety they are all about plan the hunt , hunt the plan


you want alone time turn off the ringer , and you have alone time , but still have the best modern tool to get help

it doesn't have to be a fancy phone, I have one of the oldest flip phone around still in service , but it holds several days on a charge , I have 2 spare batteries for it that I picked up when others at work got new phones and it makes and takes calls just fine. the kids have a no camera flip phone that they share , that my son takes with when we are hunting or cutting wood I am just a fan of the flip phone because they hold a charge so long and butt dialing isn't an issue.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I also have a flip phone AKA a DUMB PHONE, fits just right in my left hand pants pocket. Don't need all the other crap on a device just need to be able to call out and receive calls.
Lap top has a bunch of free games if I so desire to play a game, I have my very own digital Camera, 2 in fact one stays in my truck at all times. Don't need a weather app as they tell the weather on TV even though they are wrong half the time but the weather station we have is usually real close at predicting rain and snow.

Tried to get that fan belt installed yesterday just a real tight space to work the belt by the fan blades and my fingers just could not take the cold. No heat in the shop either. Should weld up the cracks in the old wood burner and put that in there for some heat.

Was a nice day to remove guns from the safe and fondle them while doing a rub down with a oily rag. I did take along look at the fly tieing vice and the deer hair I have on a shelf. Decided NA not today.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Went and cut fire wood yesterday in the morning and filled the trailer up.
Got back to the house and unloaded and put tools away. Mixed up some gas for the snow blower and got it started took it around front and cleaned the approach to the garage then loaded it in the truck. After dinner went to Kare's moms and cleaned her driveway. Went shopping after that, finally got back home just after 6:00 PM. Got ready to go take the pup for our evening walk. Temps had dropped to 18F with a wind chill of 11F. 
Going to cut more wood today, Also want to get the electric starter off the snow blower to see why it doesn't engage, Don't know why it is a big deal when it starts in two pulls most times. Nobody can take the time to go call any coyotes till about Thursday.

 Al


----------

